# Solved: IMAP Problems



## adinunzio10 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been a member of godaddy for a little bit now, and for the most part we never have problems, got my domain and my hosting with them.
My problem is one of the people on the account has his email setup on 3 clients. Windows 7 Desktop running outlook pro2010, Windows 7 Laptop running outlook pro 2007, and Android OS running the default mail client, and sometimes Web Mail. Our goal is when ever he sends an email on one device it shows it in sent for all. He has over 100 sub folders so if he moves an email from his inbox to a subfolder on one client for it to move on all of them (is that not what IMAP does?)
Any other information needed just ask and thanks in advance.

Alfredo


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are they all setup to use IMAP as the protocol? Are the folders being created within the account and not in a local PST file on the Outlook clients?


----------



## adinunzio10 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply, yah they are all set up to use IMAP as the protocol, Not to sure if the folders are being created in a local PST or not, but wouldnt IMAP still synchronize all the folders created in the IMAP account on outlook?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the folders are created *in the account folder*, they'll be synchronized. If they're created in a separate, local PST file they won't be.


----------



## adinunzio10 (Oct 28, 2011)

I tried creating a folder in the IMAP account folder and it gives me an error saying "Cannot create the folder. The folder "Inbox" cannot contain subfolders. This is most likely a limitation of your IMAP Server"

Update: I realized that Godaddy does not allow sub folders under Inbox, but I can create a new folder which will allow sub folders to be in sync with imap. This should solve my problem if it does i will mark it as solved.


----------



## adinunzio10 (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay So i fixed the imap problem I was having, but now my situation is my laptop when ever i try to move my folders that were saved locally to the imap folder for it to sync outlook crashes... Any ideas


----------

